

Twitter cedes to government demands, blocks fake parody accounts in India - pavanlimo
http://thenextweb.com/in/2012/08/22/twitter-india-government-block/

======
zedzedzed
The Indian Government, just needs a false excuse to bring the free internet
onto its knees, and have full control over the internet.

------
pavanlimo
It has already banned private radio broadcasters to broadcast news. For a
while it had also blocked torrent sites.

~~~
zedzedzed
Yeah but, https instead of http does the trick in case of tpb.

